# Smoked Venison Backstrap



## escopeton (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## mowin (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice looking backstraps.  Liked the video.  

I usually do my backstraps unwrapped with just a light coating of SPOG. Smoke at 180* and pull at a IT of 136*.  

Gosh.. now I'm hungry. :drool


----------



## escopeton (Jul 12, 2016)

When I got them I thought, "whoa, they're really lean."  Which is not a bad thing but I didn't want to over cook them.  I can see them grilled quickly over my hibachi, too.  I still have a couple more - nice gift from a friend.  I will enjoy preparing and dinning on them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice video and good lookin' meat! I have not hunted or had Venison in years. I am moving back to PA to an area where there is more Deer Camps than residental homes. Going to be reviewing this video again in the near future...JJ


----------



## mowin (Jul 12, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice video and good lookin' meat! I have not hunted or had Venison in years. I am moving back to PA to an area where there is more Deer Camps than residental homes. Going to be reviewing this video again in the near future...JJ



JJ, if you were closer, I'd give ya some.   I smoke VTL frequently.  It's soooo good. I'm reluctant to try different methods 'cause id cry if it came out bad.  :th_crybaby2:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2016)

mowin said:


> JJ, if you were closer, I'd give ya some. I smoke VTL frequently. It's soooo good. I'm reluctant to try different methods 'cause id cry if it came out bad.


Thank you...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2016)

Great video!

The backstrap looks delicious!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 13, 2016)

E, looks like you got a winner there !


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2016)

Great video! I love venison and you have done it well. Points.

Disco


----------



## dieseladdiction (Oct 16, 2016)

Where are you headed JJ?


----------



## john duncan (Oct 25, 2016)

mowin said:


> Nice looking backstraps. Liked the video.
> 
> I usually do my backstraps unwrapped with just a light coating of SPOG. Smoke at 180* and pull at a IT of 136*.
> 
> Gosh.. now I'm hungry.


What is SPOG?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2016)

John Duncan said:


> mowin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking backstraps. Liked the video.
> ...



SPOG  =  Salt, Pepper, Onion (powder) and Garlic (powder)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 25, 2016)

DieselAddiction said:


> Where are you headed JJ?




JJ's new digs..   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252039/been-in-a-wifi-black-hole-pics-added


----------



## greasemonger (Oct 30, 2016)

Love the ice cream man in the background. Lmao is all fun and games till it goes "Hello!" in that annoying voice. I just put a handfull of backstrap on the smoker to add to a stir fry tonight. Looks great


----------

